# Beautiful Toucan!



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello Everybirdie!

Okay...I know I've been off the grid for over a month and do miss you all very much! Just had too many things going on.  I will be catching up vey soon but I just had to share photos of this beauty I saw at the nearby bird store yesterday. It's the first time I've ever seen a toucan offered at a store and I've always been fascinated with them. As you can see by her price tag, she's just a bit too exquisite for my household, but I shall still consider her MINE until someone with deep pockets claim her. I've even named her 'Samantha' (like Sam as in Toucan Sam)






*Staff Note:
Toucans are beautiful and exotic birds.
The one pictured is a prime example!

However, the average individual does not have the space, financial means nor knowledge and experience needed to care for a toucan.
While they are beautiful, toucans are not the type bird that should be considered as a companion pet in the majority of domestic settings.

Best wishes to all in dreaming about the beautiful birds we wish we could have! *


----------



## odannysgirl (Mar 23, 2016)

Wow! She is a beauty. Nice name selection. Froot Loops is what I always think of when I see a toucan too.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

lol just follow her nose they always know.beautiful toucan.thanks for the beautiful photos.blessings


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

As much as I love toucans to look at, I would not have the space in my whole house to give her the space I feel she would need and I would need a Talk Toucan's forum to help me through caring for her!

As for names, even though it's a female, there's the Guinness Toucan called Arthur and I think I'd want to name her that- which is highly inappropriate!


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

She's beautiful!!!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

What a beautiful bird. Not something that would be seen, ever, in a bird shop over here. If one was to be seen you could easily add another zero to that price tag and a 1 in front of the 4 would not be out of place either. You are still paying at least that price for a Blue and Gold Macaw over here.


----------



## ISOE (Dec 23, 2013)

Nothing you would ever see in a petshop over here either... I hope whoever buys her knows exactly what they're letting themselves in for as the wrong diet for these guys could be fatal as they suffer greatly from iron storage disease. Not a beginners bird!


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

wow that bird is mesmerizing! Looks so sweet and innocent.. but that beak! wow!! I hope she finds a wonderful home!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Oh Nick she's gorgeous!!! I used to watch videos of toucans all the time, and I wanted one so bad. I still do, but there's no way I could afford it. They're so full of energy but so serene at the same time.

We've missed you around here, Nick. Poke your head in more often!

-Kristen

BTW, I still think you should get her...life can always use more color, and an exquisite taste is never a bad thing, :spy:*


----------



## Stitcher (Dec 30, 2015)

Wow, I had no idea people kept toucans as pets. They're so beautiful! They're definitely out of reach for my budget, too.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a beautiful girl she is! 

I suppose the big price tag is because she isn't a beginner's bird and she will have a better chance at going to a wonderful home who's serious about taking her in. 

Ah, well--I wouldn't mind taking in that gorgeous girl  

Thanks for sharing, Nick--and I do hope to see you around here again


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Trust Nick to make us all sit up and take notice . Sam is indeed a magnificent bird, I some how feel sad to think of her being cooped up and in a cage though.
I hope she finds a deserving home soon so she can settle and live her life to the best. Nick we have missed you around here I know what you mean about being busy I think we all need to take a step back and learn to relax a little. Thanks for sharing. :blue throat:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

She's beautiful . I think a Keel Billed Toucan? We do see them from time to time around here... Kate I had no idea you NEVER see them in Australia. I've heard that if they get the diet they're supposed to have (fresh fruit) they squirt liquid poop all over and are incredibly messy to keep in the home . It's said they make parrots seem 'clean'. Do you want that sort of daily heavy duty clean up in your place Nick? :laughing:


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Pegg said:


> She's beautiful!!!


Thank you Pegg and she's an exotic beauty indeed



ISOE said:


> Nothing you would ever see in a petshop over here either... I hope whoever buys her knows exactly what they're letting themselves in for as the wrong diet for these guys could be fatal as they suffer greatly from iron storage disease. Not a beginners bird!


Yes, I've done some reading about them and they're not for the novice nor casual bird keeper, and they can also be quite threatening to smaller birds in the house.



Kate C said:


> What a beautiful bird. Not something that would be seen, ever, in a bird shop over here. If one was to be seen you could easily add another zero to that price tag and a 1 in front of the 4 would not be out of place either. You are still paying at least that price for a Blue and Gold Macaw over here.


Wow, the $4800 price seems like peanuts compared to the figure in your area, Kate! I know these critters also need a large area to inhabit, so we may need to add, let's say, another 3-4 digits for an adequate size abode



Therm said:


> As much as I love toucans to look at, I would not have the space in my whole house to give her the space I feel she would need and I would need a Talk Toucan's forum to help me through caring for her!
> 
> As for names, even though it's a female, there's the Guinness Toucan called Arthur and I think I'd want to name her that- which is highly inappropriate!


Hehehe, well said and it also mirrors my last comment to Kate



Laceychica said:


> wow that bird is mesmerizing! Looks so sweet and innocent.. but that beak! wow!! I hope she finds a wonderful home!


Mesmerizing indeed and she surely stole my attention the whole time I was there. I went in yesterday withe the intent to just buy some bird food and supplies and stayed an extra 15mins just to marvel at this exotic creature



jean20057 said:


> *Oh Nick she's gorgeous!!! I used to watch videos of toucans all the time, and I wanted one so bad. I still do, but there's no way I could afford it. They're so full of energy but so serene at the same time.
> 
> We've missed you around here, Nick. Poke your head in more often!
> 
> ...


I can always count on you for encouragement Kristen but this creature is waaaay beyond my means to have one at the moment and your persuasion but I applaud your effort. Miss ya lots and he's my head poking around:hug:



Stitcher said:


> Wow, I had no idea people kept toucans as pets. They're so beautiful! They're definitely out of reach for my budget, too.


They sure are obtainable as pets and make very good pet birds from what I've read, despite being much more high maintenance than normal pet birds. I never knew the price range they're at but now I do, which doesn't seem too far fetched considering...but not exactly a drop in the bucket for most of us either.



StarlingWings said:


> What a beautiful girl she is!
> 
> I suppose the big price tag is because she isn't a beginner's bird and she will have a better chance at going to a wonderful home who's serious about taking her in.
> 
> ...


Miss you all and so refreshing to be back, GG, and super congrats to your new forum title and prestige!:hug: Wonder how this bird would interact with cute princess Mallorn if they are under the same roof?



Pretty boy said:


> Trust Nick to make us all sit up and take notice . Sam is indeed a magnificent bird, I some how feel sad to think of her being cooped up and in a cage though.
> I hope she finds a deserving home soon so she can settle and live her life to the best. Nick we have missed you around here I know what you mean about being busy I think we all need to take a step back and learn to relax a little. Thanks for sharing. :blue throat:


Thanks Cathy and Sam seems like a very calm bird inside the cage, although she is a bit shy and likes to turn her back on me when I get close



RavensGryf said:


> She's beautiful . I think a Keel Billed Toucan? We do see them from time to time around here... Kate I had no idea you NEVER see them in Australia. I've heard that if they get the diet they're supposed to have (fresh fruit) they squirt liquid poop all over and are incredibly messy to keep in the home . It's said they make parrots seem 'clean'. Do you want that sort of daily heavy duty clean up in your place Nick? :laughing:


Oh I did see her squirt a big & wet goo, possible from eating a plate of cantaloupe in her cage! A double or triple layer of paper on the cage floor is definitely needed:laughing:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> Miss you all and so refreshing to be back, GG, and super congrats to your new forum title and prestige!:hug: Wonder how this bird would interact with cute princess Mallorn if they are under the same roof?


Thanks, Nick! :hug: Goodness, I hope we never find out! :laughing: Feisty Mallorn with a big beak like that? I'll bet there would be lots of smacking around :bowrofl: She's a sassy girl, that one. At least docile Tilda takes her attitude calmly and without retaliation


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

odannysgirl said:


> Wow! She is a beauty. Nice name selection. Froot Loops is what I always think of when I see a toucan too.





shanebudgie said:


> lol just follow her nose they always know.beautiful toucan.thanks for the beautiful photos.blessings


LOL but a live toucan is much more adorable than a cartoon one hands down. And honestly - Fruit Loops were my least favorite cereal under the Kellogg brand but we all grew up watching that commercial


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow Nick she is beautiful.. My mouth nearly fell to the floor when I saw her price tag.. Samantha really suits her. .Toucan Sam


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Julie and Nick the poop would be no problem for me as I already have Lorikeets and their poop is the same, only not as big.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

StarlingWings said:


> Thanks, Nick! :hug: Goodness, I hope we never find out! :laughing: Feisty Mallorn with a big beak like that? I'll bet there would be lots of smacking around :bowrofl: She's a sassy girl, that one. At least docile Tilda takes her attitude calmly and without retaliation


I know toucans can be placed next to big parrots but heard that they will swallow little finches so I wouldn't dare put a smaller Mallorn or Tilda aroundhmy:



LynandIndigo said:


> Wow Nick she is beautiful.. My mouth nearly fell to the floor when I saw her price tag.. Samantha really suits her. .Toucan Sam


Thanks and I sure do miss my Lyn-digo:hug:



Kate C said:


> Julie and Nick the poop would be no problem for me as I already have Lorikeets and their poop is the same, only not as big.


Yes Kate, I noticed that toucan's droppings were large splats and gooey, which is similar to that of the big parrots. They fed her these large size pellets in a bowl and a small dish of fresh cut cantaloupes. I was told that those pellets are the only dry food that she would eat.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*I read this one story about a toucan, maybe from here on TB??? Idk, anyway, it was really uplifting after the horrifying event that sparked a mass of amazing humanity. The community pulled together to save him, and he lived long and happy. An emotional story with a great ending!!!

Anyway, you're probably right not to get her. Fun fact: It's pretty cool how their bills are formed too. They aren't like parrot beaks, being all strong and pretty much solid. They're made up of bone that is basically honeycombed throughout. Their bills are mostly air.

Anyway, Glad to hear from you Nick!!!*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

jean20057 said:


> *I read this one story about a toucan, maybe from here on TB??? Idk, anyway, it was really uplifting after the horrifying event that sparked a mass of amazing humanity. The community pulled together to save him, and he lived long and happy. An emotional story with a great ending!!!
> 
> Anyway, you're probably right not to get her. Fun fact: It's pretty cool how their bills are formed too. They aren't like parrot beaks, being all strong and pretty much solid. They're made up of bone that is basically honeycombed throughout. Their bills are mostly air.
> 
> Anyway, Glad to hear from you Nick!!!*


Ahh, that's why I was told that her bites don't really hurt. I was also told that she is quite shy and won't step up to anyone except the breeder who raised her and she's already a year old


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Kate C said:


> Julie and Nick the poop would be no problem for me as I already have Lorikeets and their poop is the same, only not as big.


Oh that's right Kate, I forgot you had Lorikeets . Imagine those far squirting liquid fruit poos but much, much bigger  I've seen pics and it wasn't pretty!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*


Jedikeet said:



Ahh, that's why I was told that her bites don't really hurt. I was also told that she is quite shy and won't step up to anyone except the breeder who raised her and she's already a year old

Click to expand...

That's cool! I kinda like shy birds...they're very sweet and often become very close with whoever bonds with them. Whoever get her will be very lucky.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Message from the Talk Budgies Staff:

Toucans are beautiful and exotic birds.
The one pictured is a prime example!

However, the average individual does not have the space, financial means nor knowledge and experience needed to care for a toucan.
While they are beautiful, toucans are not the type bird that should be considered as a companion pet in the majority of domestic settings.

The Talk Budgies Staff would like to remind all members and guests that any species of animal you choose to bring into your home and family has its own unique needs, personality and requirements for a long happy and healthy life.

Research into the species characteristics, needs and practices for the best care should be done prior to making the commitment to assuming the responsibility for any pet.

This includes carefully considering from whom you are purchasing an animal and what conditions it was raised and housed in as these factors will all contribute to the overall health and well-being of the animal on a long-term basis.

Best wishes in dreaming about all the wonderful birds we "wish" we could have! 

*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Beautiful Toucan*

Wow!! Thank you Nick for sharing this wonderful Bird. I hope she finds a huge 
wonderful forever home with lots of fresh fruit and skilled parents. I hope she does not miss her breeder too much. What an amazing experience to be so near such an amazing bird. Though I have held a few of our large birds of prey and a couple parrots I am totally intimidated by their huge presence. There is
a real being inside all those feathers watching from behind those mysterious eyes. What a gift to work with such amazing birds. 
Blessings, Jo Ann:Love birds::Love birds:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Nick, Sam is a special girl for many reasons I assume she will be visited from you quite regularly LOL. 
She is so pretty, I in fact know little regarding this breed of bird, so thanks to you I am promptly going to find out.
I wonder what her lifespan would be ? 
Like most large parrots they tend to live a long life, I do hope she finds a loving responsible owner. 
:blue throat:


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

She is stunning!!! What a beautiful bird! I can understand why you consider her as yours!  I would do the same!


----------



## Wiki (Feb 25, 2012)

What an absolutely glorious bird. How lucky are you, as long as you watch where you step


----------

